# How do you start drawing?



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

What is your process?

Right now, I want to draw someone's face from observing a black and white photo. I was tempted to trace the outline but I feel like that's cheating and my friend said I shouldn't. But, I drew lines marking the top of his mouth, under his chin, nose, etc.. with using a ruler. I feel like the placement will be difficult. I'll be fine with the shaping and getting little parts done at a time, I think. I just am unsure of getting the rest right, the big picture.

It's not familiar to me to draw. I've doodled before. But not to make anything look nice really. Not being that aware. I'm researching videos and techniques to get better, but for now, more personal answers would be appreciated.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Use a pencil draw lightly so you can erase easier. Often look form what your drawing to your actual drawing to see how its looking. Don't over think it just draw and have fun with it. Relax and don't stress if it doesn't look like you wish, mistakes can be fixed that's why you use a pencil. Anyway just have fun and start wherever you feel like, if you keep going you'll get better with practice.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know how familiar you are with drawing or art. But it's much better to start with drawing a pear than a human face.

An easy way to gain perspective is to use a pencil or ruler. And then, just keep trying lines in pencil till they seem right.

I think the method of drawing a grid would help anyone who wants to draw an accurate picture without a lot of experience.

I usually start with the big shapes, the lines that deal with relationships (like the line for the eyes or mouth or nose), and then continue to work in and out of detail (simple values first, then finer detail)

But it's not easy. Drawing a face is probably one of the harder things to draw. 

Who knows--if you can draw certain details beautifully then it will still end up beautiful without some perfect perspective.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

1. Just draw things until the drawing resembles the image you're referencing. 
2. Repeat til proficient at drawing. 
3. Realize you're really not that good at drawing. 
3.1. Give up on drawing.
4. Wait, start drawing again until you feel like you got better at drawing.
5. Look at pictures on the internet.

Not necessarily in that order


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Did you draw the image on your avatar?


----------



## DeepDownImShallow (Dec 15, 2012)

I Observe first. Don't underestimate how useful spending time just observing is. 
If you look at the thing you're drawing you will start to notice the balance and proportion of shapes, the 'hip hop' of light and dark across the image/scene etc 

That being said, the unseen is just as important; Like the invisible rules that govern proportions (I recommend Andrew Loomis books). 'Perspective lines' are invisible, yet fundamental to drawing. If you can start 'seeing' them everywhere it helps immensely in developing you internal visual library 

Hope that makes some kinda sense :/


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

There is actually a formula for drawing faces. You just draw the overall shape of the face and then draw a cross-line through it where the eyes are located.

Very very simply:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8705132/face.png

I drew the cross-line in paint, and its not on a layer or anything; in real life, you obviously need to make this light enough to rub off without anyone knowing lol. stencil light.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

unINFalliPle said:


> What is your process?
> 
> Right now, I want to draw someone's face from observing a black and white photo. I was tempted to trace the outline but I feel like that's cheating and my friend said I shouldn't. But, I drew lines marking the top of his mouth, under his chin, nose, etc.. with using a ruler. I feel like the placement will be difficult. I'll be fine with the shaping and getting little parts done at a time, I think. I just am unsure of getting the rest right, the big picture.
> 
> It's not familiar to me to draw. I've doodled before. But not to make anything look nice really. Not being that aware. I'm researching videos and techniques to get better, but for now, more personal answers would be appreciated.


 i start with the outline of the face .forehead and hairline,then chin and jawline,then ears ,neck..then everything else.i draw in shapes of shadows and shapes of features


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

meltedsorbet said:


> Did you draw the image on your avatar?


Nope, it's Laura Kashmir, _Days of Flowers._

That's an idea though. Eyes are fun to draw. Hair looks it too, difficult though. I've drawn my hand before, rose in a vase, tree. I'm not very experienced. I'd called them attempts more than pieces. But, I'll learn more on drawing in school in the fall. I just want a head start. I like doing it anyway. 

The drawing with a grid thing is a good idea. I did it with painting in a class. Every student had a square to make. I've drawn spheres and shapes and played with shading. I often draw a tree with bare branches. Everywhere in my doodles. Deer too, because of the antlers.. 

I don't doubt this will be hard. I want to embark on the challenge! See if I can create something nice of it. I will be observing. It helps that he's a good looking man. =D XD

Thanks!


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I like doodling and sketching some floral or tribal designs ,I draw posters sometime for myself as well as children around my neighborhood for their school project which are mainly inspirational quotes with some scenery or floral picture with colorful background .

If I have to advice you then I would say start with rough drawing ,practice it ,read material or watch videos on how to improve your drawing and practice it again and again till you get good at it .


----------



## katja (Apr 5, 2013)

There's a lot I could say about learning to draw in general, but if you need help with just this specific drawing I think I would say:
- observe! Don't think "I'm drawing the eye now" because your brain will try to tell you what eyes look like, and will lead you astray, into a less realistic and more symbolic drawing. So always actually look at the photo/object you're drawing and try to establish the proportions between each line/plane.
- turn your paper around (and your source picture) - looking at them upside down will actually help you see the shapes that are there, and not think of it as "nose", "wisp of hair". It will become "a curve going just so" and "a blotch of light just here".
Hope this helps.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

katja said:


> - turn your paper around (and your source picture) - looking at them upside down will actually help you see the shapes that are there, and not think of it as "nose", "wisp of hair". It will become "a curve going just so" and "a blotch of light just here".
> Hope this helps.


My friend said that about turning it upside down! I was just reminded. Haven't tried it yet. Thanks.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

katja said:


> There's a lot I could say about learning to draw in general, but if you need help with just this specific drawing I think I would say:
> - observe! Don't think "I'm drawing the eye now" because your brain will try to tell you what eyes look like, and will lead you astray, into a less realistic and more symbolic drawing. So always actually look at the photo/object you're drawing and try to establish the proportions between each line/plane.
> - turn your paper around (and your source picture) - looking at them upside down will actually help you see the shapes that are there, and not think of it as "nose", "wisp of hair". It will become "a curve going just so" and "a blotch of light just here".
> Hope this helps.



This. Both of these tips, and more, are featured in the rather great book Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain.

Honestly, using a ruler is exactly the wrong way to start learning to draw IMO. You want to closely observe the form, tracing it with your eyes, and get into an almost meditative state. Squinting sometimes helps to simplify dark and light patches. Focusing on negative space is another trick. Instead of focusing on the forms themselves, focus on how they are in relation to one another.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I tend to draw therapeutically or for my own pleasure, and rarely copy anything that already exists unless someone bribes me.

When I begin, I scribble randomly, then I stare at the scribble until I see an image in it. After I see bits and pieces of an image, I gradually start to add details to reveal the subject.

Everything I just posted was created in this manner.
http://personalitycafe.com/art-museum/1031-share-your-artwork-thread-168.html#post3626920

If you look closely, sometimes you can see where the original scribble was.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

My process is to drawing to just get going  although mind you, my half-filled 6 year old sketchbook will tell you that I don't draw much. I usually save it for "real" work. And I have an aversion to drawing human figures. But I understand the basic structural concepts.

How well do you already understand proportion? Because most of what you see and use around you has it, and especially when it applies to something else, the subject in question will not only have proportions of its own, but it will have proportions relative to its purpose.
Example: a motorcycle is 3.5 wheels long and 1.5 wheels high. Compared to a person (because it's meant for people to ride), the diameter of the wheel is equal to the length between the bottom of a person's foot to their knee. With this information, you could easily figure out the height and width of your generic person relative to the bike. Add the measurement for the diameter of the wheel, and you would know everything. Including about the water bottle the person's holding, along with that chair they're sitting on beside the stairs. Even if you don't know that, you sure will know their proportions 

Try understanding the generic proportions of the human face. And as I was taught, no pencil so you won't be tempted to erase your mistakes. Then once you know the generic proportions, you'll be better able to see the proportions of individual faces and you'll have an easier time observing them because you will be able to break them down structurally. It's a good way to start before tackling all the detailed stuff people have in them. And please, PLEASE do not practice by spending a billion years trying to make the perfect eyeball or ear XD

... And there's my spiel instead of "stuDYING."


----------



## Unicorn101 (Apr 23, 2013)

Try to pick up some books about drawing! There are some really great books for beginners and advanced drawers and for all different kind of drawing styles... And ofcourse the best way to learn it is to practice, a lot!


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Unicorn101 said:


> Try to pick up some books about drawing! There are some really great books for beginners and advanced drawers and for all different kind of drawing styles... And ofcourse the best way to learn it is to practice, a lot!


I watched some videos about drawing today. Books are great. And of course, drawing and practicing. Haha. I've got a long way to go! 

I love your unicorn persona, name and pic, btw. roud:


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I just do it. Sometimes I draw from a picture, sometimes I just explore what the drawing is telling me. Recently I have used crayon, but I mostly prefer charcoal and pencil. dirt cheap products.


----------



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

I do a lot of life drawing, and I'm trying to break the habit of starting drawings by focusing on details, because I end up with a lot of disembodied arms, legs and buttocks floating around in my sketchbooks...
:blushed:
Something that's helped me shift the way I observe subject matter, and the way I draw, is working tonally as opposed to working purely in HB pencil lines. Sketching in the major forms of a figure with a pencil on brown paper, then adding shadows and highlights with a stick of graphite and a white pencil, stops me getting stuck on details. Not the best example, but the only one I have scanned at the moment...










Drawing from life _in general _is good for your skills. Like other people have said, it's all about forgetting what you think you know about the subject matter and observing what's in front of you.

Some more of my drawings are here by the way. I swear, it's not just a shameless plug! I'm helping!
:bored:


----------



## Artshedonline (Jun 13, 2013)

Purchase a small drawing book, or even A5 in size, plus pencil and try to carry them around with you every time. Try to draw things that are easy or hard but should be interesting to look.


----------

